# The Eternal City.



## Dave Spencer (10 Jun 2008)

Just got back from Rome where it was either bright sunshine or storms. And yes, the sensor on my camera needs cleaning.  

Ponte St Angelo.





The basillica of St Peter in the distance.




The Trevi Fountain. I couldn`t quite get the white balance right on this one, as I remember the scene having a distinct green tinge to it. Maybe I should start shooting in RAW.




I`m not quite sure whether this one works for me, so it would be interesting to hear what people think.




Arco di Constantino.




The Flavian Amphitheatre (Colosseum) and Arco di Tito.




A brewing storm taken from the Janiculum.




Regards, Dave.


----------



## Tom (10 Jun 2008)

Nice, I like the Colosseum one

 Tom


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Jun 2008)

Nice pics, i like the Ponte St Angelo

maybe time for a new background


----------



## Steve Smith (10 Jun 2008)

Love the pics Dave! Particulary the Trevi Fountain pic   Lovely tones and quite atmospheric!


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jun 2008)

Great photos  in some tricky conditions also


----------



## Graeme Edwards (10 Jun 2008)

Nice photo's Dave, a wll earned break im sure   
I poticulaly like the picture Arco di Constantino. I love the fact that theres is a pigion in the forground, makes it quite funny and gives interest.The onlu shame is the sky, but some editing could change that, really funny picture.
Thanks for shearing. How bout Brasanlona?? A must visit for me, one day,when i get a life! lol

Cheers.


----------



## Dave Spencer (11 Jun 2008)

Thanks again chaps.

I like the pigeon too, Graeme. That photo would have had some serious cropping if it weren`t for the pigeon adding a little interest.

Here is a picture of a street performer I particularly like.




Dave.


----------



## Aeropars (13 Jun 2008)

Ahhh Rome... my absolute favourite place on earth to date. 

Anyone anxiously awaiting the film Angels and Demons??


----------



## beeky (19 Jun 2008)

Yeah, nice place Rome.

I couldn't believe when I saw the Coloseum that a main road was built about 20 feet from it! Fantastic mozaics in the Basilica that look like paintings even from 5 feet away.


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Jun 2008)

Aeropars said:
			
		

> Anyone anxiously awaiting the film Angels and Demons??


I am now! i didn't know there was one coming out. 

Loving the pics Dave. It seems like a fascinating place Rome.


----------



## Dave Spencer (20 Jun 2008)

Cheers everyone.



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Loving the pics Dave. It seems like a fascinating place Rome.



Dan, Rome looks great through the bottom of a wine glass.  

Dave.


----------

